# Moebius Dr.Jeckly and Mr.Hyde done!



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Well just gotten done with Moebius Jecklly and Mr.Hyde kit.I waited along time for this Hyde to get reissued and glad it did and it was a pleasure building one up again  .So let me know what ya think?








[/IMG]
















[/IMG]


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

DANG! First one out of the gate. Looks nice man!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Duck fink for the compliments  .It would have been nicer but ran out of Aves for the seam work.But got 4 more of these kits with a replacement head so will do the seam work on the next one down the road.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

I notice that the teeth don't look like the original. Is the mouth sporting a new sculpt job or are the teeth an insert? And if the latter, is the insert a third party product or did it come with the kit?

Thanks.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Frankie boy the teeth are a resin insert that is sold seperatly.You can pick it up from Tom Parker heres his email(cultofpersonality.peoplepc.com)


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks. That's what I thought. Just making sure.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Wolfie,

Sounds like you've built one or two of these before. How does it compare? Exact duplicate? How's the detail?


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

BTW - Really nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Very well done.I like it.Is it me or was a spider web on the table on the orig?No matter gotta have this!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Nice job Dan, the shading and color are great.

randy


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thats looks great! I am looking foward to getting my hands on one of these. great job wlofman and Moebius!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Seems to look good,but add more light.Hard to notice details since it's a little dark.More close ups too.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Nice build. Wolfe, your a modeling machine. Can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks LT Firedog,xsavoie,irocer,Randy,Harry,Afilmdude for the compliments sorry about the poor lighting in the pics but at the time the lighting in my duegeon was on the fritz and will take a better pic later and post it for ya all  .
Harry the spider was always located on the side of the table probably what your thinking is the liquid spill that was on top of the table.
Afilmdude the detailing on this kit if anyone remembers when Aurora first issued this kit in 60's its the exact same detailing crisp and very rich in detail.When you get your kit that Moebius reissued of the Hyde you wont be disappointed at all.I waited 35 yrs for a reissue to come out of MR.Hyde and very pleased with the kit and Moebuis company and now cant wait for the captain action and many more kits they plan on reissueing down the road  !


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Good work, W! How are the clear parts to work with?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

frankenstyrene said:


> Good work, W! How are the clear parts to work with?


Thanks for the compliments and the clear parts work alot better than the original.You can paint the inside of it to give it that liquid look insted of painting on the outside.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I want what he's having!

*VERY COOL!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Fluke for the compliments


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

It's pretty much impossible to get rid of seam lines on clear plastic, isn't it?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I would leave the seams alone on the clear plastic cause you cant really notice it unless your right on top of it.I was more concern with doing the seam work on the hyde kit.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

frankenstyrene said:


> It's pretty much impossible to get rid of seam lines on clear plastic, isn't it?


Oh, but it _has_ been done... If you ever saw Markenstein's BRIDE OF FRANKENSTEIN Polar Lights kit, you would be in awe! His seemless looking 'filled' clear bottles were particularly impressive!

- GJS


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

YUP, I read his post on how he did it. A little bit of a pain but great results. The post is in the files here somewhere.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Man, oh man!! Can't wait!! Been too long since I've seen something of great interest on the hobby store shelf!! Can't wait to see the "IT'S HERE" thread!!


Wayne


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I ordered a box of 12 of these kits for Monster Hobbies from Frank, but like everyone else, we're all waiting on that slow boat from China.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I got 4 of these Hydes already and when they hit the stores soon.Im coming out with gunns blazing to grab more of them! :tongue:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Do you want 12 from me?  - joke!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

If and when you get them in stock send me a email


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Great work as always wolfman66! I had this kit in the glow version back in the day, and also am glad moebius has given the modelers another chance at building this kit again.The casting looks dead on, and i can't wait to pick up a few of these babys this summer. Thanks again moebius :thumbsup: oh also wolfman66 great job on the batman kit.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

spocks beard said:


> Great work as always wolfman66! I had this kit in the glow version back in the day, and also am glad moebius has given the modelers another chance at building this kit again.The casting looks dead on, and i can't wait to pick up a few of these babys this summer. Thanks again moebius :thumbsup: oh also wolfman66 great job on the batman kit.


Thanks for the compliments on both kits


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I will sir! Consider it done!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I will sir! Consider it done!


Thanks


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Another nice build!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Steven Coffey for the compliments


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Great job as always. 

I can't wait have my 2 in hand!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Is that one in each hand, or two in one hand. If the latter is the case, then which hand? The left or the right?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

fjimi said:


> Great job as always.
> 
> I can't wait have my 2 in hand!


Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

You are very prolific. Awesome job.

Cappy D


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Cappy D


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Very nice job again Wolfie. The teeth really help make him look better. Even as a kid I thought he looked a bit lame without any. You did a great job making the detail pop. I did a Retro-Resin JasH last year using a Fredrick March replacment head. I'm Looking forward to seeing lots of these posted here.


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

Great job - it's so nice to see that kit again!! I've got my original from the early 70's in the basement and had planned on having to refurbish it but now I'm just waiting for my pre-orders from CultTVMan!

Boy that left arm still looks bad, but I LOOOOVE IT!!!
:dude:


----------

